# Missed it by *THAT* much...



## Goofup (Jul 17, 2004)

Darn they're quick!


----------



## hobbes28 (Jul 17, 2004)

Missed what??


----------



## Sk8man (Jul 17, 2004)

that bug is cool. i have shots of it too. they get get very loosey


----------



## Goofup (Jul 17, 2004)

Rats, Photobucket just went down, but I sharpened it a bit more (probably too much) and kinda saved it.


----------



## photonoob (Jul 18, 2004)

Looks nice to me


----------



## Digital Matt (Jul 28, 2004)

I would say you sharpened it way too much.  I didn't see how it looked before, but it's artifact city now.


----------

